# Cat urine stainage



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

I hate cats. Always have done, always will.

I hate their sly ways, the fact that they come and go as they please, and the fact that they seem to think that the gravel outside my house is a massive litter tray, which it isn't. :devil::devil: I bet all my neighbours wonder why they need to change their cat litter so infrequently, well I know

Well it seems like my hatred for cats has now gone up a notch, as one of them has decided to empt it's bladder on my wife's freshly C4'd lower bumper that I treated last week. The stain won't come off with normal washing. Any ideas how to sort this out, before I get my air rifle out and start some feline target practice 
Photo to follow once my photostream from phone to I pad catches up


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Car wheel cat under it 

joke


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate cats too


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Try any APC or a citruscleaner


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've never seen a cat pee that high up! Sure it wasn't a dog?

As for cleaning I'd be tempted to use something biological.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Geordieexile said:


> I've never seen a cat pee that high up! Sure it wasn't a dog?
> 
> As for cleaning I'd be tempted to use something biological.


Cats can **** anywhere


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

cats rule dogs drool


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Cats can **** anywhere


And I bet to pee you off he done it in a head stand position .


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd be tempted to try agitating it with a strong Apc. Failure to that I'd try a pencil rubber or rub some peanut butter on it with your finger.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Geordieexile said:


> I've never seen a cat pee that high up! Sure it wasn't a dog?
> 
> As for cleaning I'd be tempted to use something biological.


Probably a male cat marking territory..


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

I hate cats too and my cul-de-sac is full of them. I saw one spray on my car last night which I wasn't happy about. 

I'm off to the supermarket after work to buy one of those funky pump action water pistols and some blue food colouring! I'm not into animal cruelty so painting them blue seems a good option. :thumb:

When my parrot sees one, she shouts "ENEMY" and knocks on the window with her beak!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Empty 2l bottles filled with water. Worked on my dad's driveway.
Cats and dogs hate citrus smelling things, like Jeys fluid before they took the scent away. Might be worth trying to "mark" your driveway with that?

Make sure, whatever you do, you clean the **** stain thoroughly otherwise they will sniff it out and be back again. My cat was the same until we had his nuts off. But we used the old water pistol trick and made lots of noise, now he avoids that area like the plague. Didn't take long either.

An air rifle won't do anything apart from harm it and scare it away or possibly kill it. So I hope that was a poor tasting joke lol


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Water pistol with orange squash or similar is better. It makes their fur sticky and takes them ages to clean themselves.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate morons but there are a lot of them about


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you tried using c4 again on a small patch. You might find that it clears staining.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I see white vinegar being recommended a lot for removing cat urine stains from carpets/upholstery.It couldn't do any harm to soak an old cloth in vinegar and give the stain on your bumper a wipe?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

BTW what the hell are cats drinking these days?:lol::lol:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

danga200 said:


> Empty 2l bottles filled with water. Worked on my dad's driveway.
> Cats and dogs hate citrus smelling things, like Jeys fluid before they took the scent away. Might be worth trying to "mark" your driveway with that?
> 
> An air rifle won't do anything apart from harm it and scare it away or possibly kill it. So I hope that was a poor tasting joke lol


Yes it was a joke hence the


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a cat and I'm not surprisingly a real cat lover but every now and then the little bugger squirts on my car but it has never ever left any marks regardless of where he's done it ?

I recommend a good water pistol, they soon get fed up with being soaked. When I squirt the hose near my cat he moves so fast that his back legs try to over take the fronts !


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom48 said:


> Yes it was a joke hence the


:thumb: lol

Seriously try the 2l bottle trick, take the labels off and fill them with water and put them near the car. Works for my dad.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

This is turning into a group therapy session of Cat Haters Anonymous.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> This is turning into a group therapy session of Cat Haters Anonymous.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::wave:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Down with cats!!!!


----------



## jordan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Why not try one of those low level noise things? Place it near the car. Might just get rid of them mate.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Just in case anyone cares, I cleaned the bumper again and re applied C4 over the stain. And it's sorted it !!!! Hoorah!


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I have tried everything to keep them out of my small forecourt front garden. There is a most unpleasant smell now as you walk past the front gate. I can well understand the urge to get the air gun out but shoot the owner that failed to train the cat to use a litter tray first. One of the things I haven`t tried is the ultrasonic device. Anyone got any first hand knowledge of them? I read somewhere that they apparently work on teenagers as well as animals as they have keener hearing than older people. I blame Led Zepplin personally.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

danga200 said:


> :thumb: lol
> 
> Seriously try the 2l bottle trick, take the labels off and fill them with water and put them near the car. Works for my dad.


Can cats read?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Never had a problem with my cats spraying on my cars. My neighbours dog however always enjoyed having a wee on my car.  Thankfully the bly thing died last week. Can't say I'm upset.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Airsoft 6mm BB at 350FPS hurts but dont harm they get the messge after a while


----------

